# Improvised knives?



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 19, 2003)

Does anyone have any good instructions/information on how to make knives from everyday objects.  Rocks....toothbrushes....etc....

or even out of metal for that matter?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

How long is your sentence?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

Take metal spoon.

slide back and forth on concrete or cement or other rock until sharp. 

You may not be able to shave, but it'll be sharp enough to cut skin.


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *How long is your sentence? *


 oh charming, just charming............


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 19, 2003)

I dont know what happend to my sentence. I dont remember typing it like that. 

And kaith your avatar is making me crazy, it's just so wierd.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsGuy _
> *I dont know what happend to my sentence. I dont remember typing it like that.
> 
> And kaith your avatar is making me crazy, it's just so wierd. *



LOL :rofl: :rofl: 

Dude...he ment Jail Sentence.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 20, 2003)

ha haha hahaha 
I get it now and man I feel dumb. But hey, If you look at my original post it's understandable. :shrug: 

I asked because I wanted to look at my knife training from a different angle. Develope some other related skills.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 20, 2003)

you can sharpen rock,wood,plastic, and metal all to cut.


----------



## Samurai (Aug 21, 2003)

Glass wrapped in a cloth for the handle works well.

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 21, 2003)

Improvised Weapons in American Prisons


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

Another book at Amazon has this in a review:



> In the pen there are only two emotions: fear and rage. Here is where a man "runs the gears" on the man in the next cell for playing his radio too loud ("You slam a shank into his chest and then pull up and over and then down and over, just like shifting gears on a car").


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Sep 8, 2003)

I have played with a few materials in the last few weeks, and im having a hard time putting a blade on a rock. The point is sharp but i just cant get the edge right. 

I figure maybe it can only be serrated and cut by tearing action? Does anyone have any advice?

And by the way I just got my new thrower and my new folder. Damn they are sharp!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsGuy _
> *I have played with a few materials in the last few weeks, and im having a hard time putting a blade on a rock. The point is sharp but i just cant get the edge right.
> 
> I figure maybe it can only be serrated and cut by tearing action? Does anyone have any advice?
> ...



I believe it requires a certain type of stone, coupled with correct technique.  Search the Web for Native American techniques.  That may help.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I believe it requires a certain type of stone, coupled with correct technique.  Search the Web for Native American techniques.  That may help.
> 
> Cthulhu *



I am reading a lot of Tom Brown (Tracker) Books lately. I haven't come accrossed it yet, but I am almost positive he covers making a blade from flint (I think it's called "flint;" I know what it looks like but not what it is called) in one of his books. That might be a good place to try.


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 14, 2003)

Flint and Obsidian (volcanic glass) are both ideal for creating edged weapons. Flint is also used in conjunction with steel to make fire. It's a fairly common milky-amber looking rock. Obsidian can produce *very* sharp, razor-like edges, but it's also brittle and tends to break easily. Flint isn't as easy to shape as obsidian, and takes a LOT of practice to create a good, even edge, but is more durable.

If you'd like natural materials a little more easy to shape, horn and bone can be ground against rough stone, concrete etc. to make a nice pointy nasty thing.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I forgot about this post. I'll have to take your advice and do some more research. I think the rock I was using was the wrong type.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 21, 2003)

I once made a sharpened boomerang out of an old lawn-mower blade. It even came back so I could catch it, but now I don't have any fingers on my right hand.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry...couldn't resist.....:shrug: 


On a more serious side, I used to like researching Native American weapons, as they made arrowheads, hatchets, etc.


----------

